# alpine pdx/jl Xd. size matters?



## chipss (Nov 13, 2009)

A picture of the size of alpines pdx line next to two jl XD amps, makes the pdx look huge..lol
The XD.s fit under the center seat and passenger seats of an F150 with room to spare.

The jl600/1 Sounds just like the pdx 600 I took out, however, its smaller, and has a remote knob to quickly fine tune my subs…its wired for a 2olm load to jl 3v3.s has way more power than I need,..

Just sharing a little of chip world…lol


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Damn, that thing's small...


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

m3gunner said:


> Damn, that thing's small...


Sure is now that I have something to size it up against. Does it get hot like the HD's?


----------



## chipss (Nov 13, 2009)

yepper it gets hot, no shut downs or reduced power....
the sub amp has a cooling duct blowing on it, the one in under the center seat however gets a bit hotter...on my list of things to do is some metal cutting to gert a little better air flow down there...

happy with these little guys though, pack a hell of a punch...


----------

